# [Drucker]Canon SmartBase MPC400 unter Win7



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2009)

WinXP und Vista Treiber funzen nicht.

Hab neulich diesen Artikel bei Golem gelesen.
Leider blieb der Selbstversuch ohne Erfolg, woraus ich jetzt schließe, das der Drucker noch kein PostScript oder PCL versteht.

Möchte mir aber nur wegen eines Treibers keinen neuen Drucker kaufen müssen, da meiner ansonsten noch fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?


----------

